# My branding... should I focus?



## DGMPhotography (Oct 16, 2015)

Hello:

So I've been toying around with the idea of branding myself as an _expert _in a specific form of photography. 

I like shooting everything, and I get a fair number of gigs, but am wondering if I should narrow it down. I know the answer is probably yes, but I'd like some specific feedback. 

Check out my website, and let me know what you think. 

Daryll Morgan Photography | Richmond, VA

Thanks!


----------



## tirediron (Oct 16, 2015)

Your website is irrelevant to the discussion.  It reflects the aspects of your work you want it to.  In order to answer your question(s), you need to look at two things:

(1)  What genre(s) do you enjoy most and in which are you most skilled; and

(2)  how are these niches already filled in your region? 

In other words, if you really love to do headshots, but there are already 3-4 well established head-shots photographers in your little city of 50,000, then it might not be the best move.  Pretty much all the advice I've ever received (and most of it from people who made a lot more at photography than I ever will) is that you need to specialize and rise above the crowd in a particular area.  I've never followed that advice.  I shoot pretty much anything, for anyone.  That said, I'm not exactly rolling in spare cash, so...


----------



## DGMPhotography (Oct 16, 2015)

Well I really enjoy portraits.. but I also really like land/cityscapes as well. 

My website was more to show how I currently brand myself, for reference.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 16, 2015)

DGMPhotography said:


> Well I really enjoy portraits.. but I also really like land/cityscapes as well.
> 
> My website was more to show how I currently brand myself, for reference.


 Unfortunately, landscapes don't pay the bills (except for a very few, very skilled and lucky photographers), so I would stick with the portraits as far as that goes, but what sort of portraits?  Studio?  Casual?  Family?  Headshots?


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 16, 2015)

I think this article may interest you. Branding is something you define. No one can really guide you. You could consult a reputable  marketing firm but I trust that would cost you and you would answer questions and give them your answer.  I think you are the best judge of this or that is my opinion. 

Branding

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## DGMPhotography (Oct 16, 2015)

Thanks!

And John, I like most kinds of portraits, but moreso modeling; whether that's fashion, cosplay, etc.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 16, 2015)

DGMPhotography said:


> Thanks!
> 
> And John, I like most kinds of portraits, but moreso modeling; whether that's fashion, cosplay, etc.


Like me.  Is there an aspect of the portrait market that's under-served in your region?


----------



## Vtec44 (Oct 17, 2015)

Specialist vs Generalist.  Specialists generally have more brand strength, that doesn't always translate to profitability though.  You can be a hybrid also, meaning have a different brand for each type of photography.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Oct 17, 2015)

Using the word expert, not so sure. I consider myself a sports specialist. Would I use the word expert, probably not, in spite of decades of shooting sports, and knowing or working around a lot of the best sports photographers in the world, I don't think many of them would use the word expert. The word comes off as someone who never fails at what he or she is doing, and I don't care who it is, we all fail at some point regardless of the experience.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 18, 2015)

Seems inconsistent to use the term expert with some of the text - to me saying event photography tests your ability sounds like you're a beginner/amateur. Being in the right place and right time isn't really the clients' problem, they're probably going to want the photos they want and I doubt will be thinking about how easy/hard it is to do. Some of the Rule of Sexy sounds like what you want more than achieving the look that the client wants.

Not that even for experienced photographers it isn't still work or challenging or takes effort and skill and all that, but I think it should sound confident. Which for me was easy enough when I got to the point that I knew I could do it, with no doubts that I could.

I think it would take skill level being competitive with other photographers in the area to be able to price competitively. Maybe specializing in something like cosplay would be a thought if there's enough market of paying clients and not so many photographers covering those events (as an example).


----------



## imagemaker46 (Oct 18, 2015)

For new clients that I may be pitching for work, I usually start off with "Clients should never have to worry about the photographer they hire or the quality of work produced"  Especially with big events, there is so much that the clients have to be concerned about, setting the whole thing up, dealing with guests, media or athletes, whatever it is.  In simply terms, the client hires the photographer and the photographer does the job.  If a photographer can't deliver the quality every time or if the client is always having to point out obvious shots, then the photographer should find another type of work.   For me personally I always ask for a shot list, don't want any surprises, but be prepared for some.  I'm not an expert in some areas of photography, but being prepared is what makes the difference.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 18, 2015)

I'm not convinced that you should set yourself up as an "expert". But I **do**think you should focus. Always focus.


----------



## paigew (Oct 21, 2015)

Logging on to your site I have no idea you do portraits for money, so I would spend some time making sure it shows that you do photos for HIRE!!!   I started out shooting whatever people payed me to shoot.  Its when you get booked up that you can start specializing.


----------



## Braineack (Oct 21, 2015)

the picture you display on the "rule of sexy" page...


----------



## Designer (Oct 21, 2015)

Portraits, Daryl, both straight and cosplay. 

FWIW: your cosplay portraits are some of the more memorable shots I've seen from you.  You can "advertise" your cosplay at the events, and when they see your portfolio, they will see that you also do straight portraits.


----------



## chuasam (Oct 21, 2015)

Go through with a critical eye and remove any image that isn't 100% the very best of what you can do.
Don't keep a photo because of an emotional attachment to the person being photographed.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Oct 22, 2015)

Some interesting feedback here... 

The photos pages on my site were more to use as a portfolio, but I suppose I could use some more "client" verbiage. 

As for events, I appreciate the feedback on that as well. I'll have a second look at that. I do think I feel more passionate about shooting people, but I also like the income from shooting events. I was thinking of having the "events" photos being a hidden page on my site that I could link in places where I'm actually advertising for events. But then you miss out on the people looking for generalists too..

As for The Rule of Sexy, that isn't intended for paying clients, usually. That's more for my TF model work, but I could probably make that more clear as well...


----------



## chuasam (Oct 25, 2015)

No one really looks for generalists.
People want to look for the best photographer available for any given genre.


----------

